# Micro Precision 5.8's



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well I have been working on my build for my E55 and I have a all Estoar set up from tweets to subs. I even had a 430 as a center and rears with a 102 tweet. Well I ran into a space issue for the center. I did not want to cut up my air vents to fit the 430 and tweet in there. So I had a long conversation with Don (6spdcoupe for those who dont know him). He suggested I try the Micro Precision 5.8 wideband drivers. I was not sure what to expect. I had seen there website and had conversations in the past about there Z studio stuff. 

I just got the package at work and took the drivers out and these things are very stout. The build qualilty is very impressive. I could only imagine what the Z's look like. I will get photos up tonight when I get home and plug these bad boys in an give sound review. I will hook them up to my home setup first to burn them in but will have in the car by Sunday at the latest. 

I will be using these for the center and there rears so that I can run them active and do away with the passives that are running my Dyns in the rears and center now.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds like a perfect day to leave work early ! 

I will snap ya some pics of Z-Studios soon enough.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Wish it was that easy to just leave early. Today is not that day. Post picks of the 5.8s for me would you?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

There's a few in here ..

Micro Precision pictures by 6spdcoupe - Photobucket

Too lazy to pick em out right now though.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

how much you got them for?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

It was a fair price. For exact pricing you would need to contact 6spdcoupe.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been dying to try the MP as a center channel.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well I got it hooked up to burn in and my initial impression is WOW ! I think this is the greatest solution for a center channel. I would not hesitate to pair these with a midbass and run them as 2 way frontstage.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Updated now and including the Z-Studio. I imagine a call from Marquies will be early. 


http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e40/6spdcoupe/Micro Precision/?start=all


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Can you or Don please elaborate on the differences in sound between the Dyn's and the Micro-Precision's. I'm familiar with the Dyn's sound.

Thanks!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in this review guys. I had some processor issues that are now sorted out. First off I would like to say thank you to Don. He provides the best service there is period. Granted, I may be a little bias because he and I are very good friends.

Ok so I have all the drivers in my E55 in and operating. I am using the MP 5.8's a center channel and as rears. They are being powered by a Tru Billet 4100. I was worried at first about mixing the Esotars with the MP's. They blended beautifully. As if they were made to be put together.

I first turned off all the Dyns to get a feel of MP's on there own and see how they would manage with out a tweet or a midrange to mask any issues. I spent about 45 mins listening to them on there own. I play music from Nora Jones, Tracey Chapman, the Eagles, Micheal Jackson and Herbie Hancock. To be honest I was not expecting much from these drivers. I now have to admit that I am eating Humble Pie. I have them crossed at 400-16k. No eq'ing had been done yet. These drivers are very accurate. Very natural sound a lot like the Dyn's. In this freq range they just shine. I have just for find any weakness in these drivers.

Now the fun part. So I turned the Dyn's back on and I really dont have the words to dscribe my joy except eargasim. I have never been a real fan of running rears but my sound stage is so much more dynamic with the rears and center running. You can not locate any of the drivers. I started my listening with Nora Jones's "Come away with me" and " One flight down" She was sitting on the middle of my hood singing to me. LOL The wide is at least 10 inchs past my mirrors. I usally dont care so much about that stuff but i know someone is going to ask. I then switch disc and played India Arie "The Heart fo the Matter" I chose her because of her alto voice and the focus on acoustical guitar and snare drums that she uses in her music not a lot of sythizided sound from her. Once again I was not let down. The drivers reproduce the music accurately and the way it was ment to be heard.

So now I have got a good feel for how it performs with female vocals I decided to switch over to male vocalist and pick up the pace a bit so popped in MJ's off the wall cd. I started with "Dont stop till you get enough" I found myself dancing in the car. I have found a system that you can enjoy everytime you turn it on. I then changed tracks to "Off the wall" I keep getting the same results. 

So not feel that I was just in a good mood and not truly being objective. I put in Herbie Hancock CD Impossibilites. I moved to track 3 "Song for you" featuring Christina Aguliara. Now if anyone knows Christina she is one of the most talented vocalist out there. This song will expose your systems flaws if you have not tried it i would do so. There is a spot in the song around the 45 sec mark that will make or break your system. I have use this on other system and you can tell if you have problems. This sytem muscled right through it.

Now keep in mind I have not eq'ed or RTAed this car yet so I can only imagine what it is going to be like once I do that and a touch of T/A.

Sorry this was so wordy. I am just really thrilled with the results that I got from the drivers that I have playing in my car. If you need a center channel or just want to run a wideband driver the MP 5.8's are the way to go. 

I may be doing another set of these in my wifes Enclave with Dyn 182's as midbass and calling it a day and I am sure It will be a top notch system.

Oh I forgot to mention I had my wife come out an listen to the car. The first thing out of her mouth was it sounds so much better what did you do? granted she has no clue about this hobby but she is very supportive and loves good sound because she sings. I even played some Racal Flatts for her since she likes them and she did not want to get out of the car. LOL


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Great review...can't wait to install one myself


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Great review...can't wait to install one myself



Do it already


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

glad to see you like them. donny hasn't tried to sell me on them yet, must realize finally that i am broke! hehe


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Do it already


I concur, but check my FB from Saturday.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

or my install page....


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

5.8 wideband's an awesome driver for very little money (considering what it's capable of). And usually the cheapest driver in the system, yet with the maximum workload!


----------

